# Backsplash



## Akeckler (May 7, 2011)

Is it necessary to remove countertop back before putting in backsplash? Ours is about 4 inches high and we are not sure whether to tile above it or remove it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Akeckler said:


> Is it necessary to remove countertop back before putting in backsplash? Ours is about 4 inches high and we are not sure whether to tile above it or remove it.


Are you planning to replace your countertops any time soon? If not, just tile above the countertop backsplash.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Either way. It's your choice.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Either way. It's your choice.


Bud, would you suggest that - if they go above the countertop backsplash - they use matching grout/caulk between the countertop and first row of tiles, to accommodate any vibration or shifting?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay...now I smell a rat.

But to answer the question: Yup!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Okay...now I smell a rat.
> 
> But to answer the question: Yup!


No rat. Just hoping that I've been doing it right.


----------

